# Night riding



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2012)

I couldn't sleep so went out about half 3, just got back after a 30 mile Cheshire lanes ride. How nice to have nothing but rabbits and bats for company until about 5am when daylight kicked in. Felt myself going good guns most of the way although the outward bound avg speed of 12.4 belies that - possibly that was down in part to taking the first few miles easy as warm-up, and I may well have been more cautious in the dark than I thought I was being. Home run from Knutsford I managed a 16.1 mph average which for me is something of a miracle!

Hurrah for the nighttime!

Stu


----------



## Spartak (3 Aug 2012)

My commute involves a very early start, 4:30 !
But it's great to ride on deserted roads seeing all the urban wildlife etc., foxes and the occasional deer !
As long as you are wearing the correct gear the early morning cold shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## geo (3 Aug 2012)

Early morning rides are awesome, regularly go out 6.30 -7 on a sunday morning and its wonderful. So worth the getting up for


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Aug 2012)

.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Aug 2012)

That's why I like cycling early in the morning, you generally don't get harassed by anything other than the occasional taxi and Asda lorry. 

Riding about at 3 or 4 am, without sounding all Ron Batty, I have seen things you people wouldn't beleive!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That's why I like cycling early in the morning, you generally don't get harassed by anything other than the occasional taxi and Asda lorry.
> 
> Riding about at 3 or 4 am, without sounding all Ron Batty, I have seen things you people wouldn't beleive!


Nay, I believe it all!


----------



## pkeenan (12 Aug 2012)

Riding at night is without a doubt my favourite time. I need to do it more often!


----------



## Spartak (12 Aug 2012)

pkeenan said:


> Riding at night is without a doubt my favourite time. I need to do it more often!



+1


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2012)

early morning rides are easier as roads less busy , i enjoy them as often as poss


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Aug 2012)

I find early starts better because as already said,less traffic,loads of amazing natural sights and of course at this time of year i don't over heat !


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Aug 2012)

Got in at ten tonight after six hours in the saddle. Including rest/photo stops etc. 70 miles in the end. Well chuffed! Can't really call it night riding although the last hour was getting there.

Stu


----------

